
Austrian's Bid to End U.S.-EU Data Pact Born in Silicon Valley - dangerman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-06/austrian-s-bid-to-end-u-s-eu-data-pact-born-in-silicon-valley
======
pm24601
Yeah! I have always been bothered by the dismissive attitude of the high tech
elite toward privacy. Scott McNeal, Eric Schmitt, Mark Zuckerburg - they all
had this coming. I hope this holds up.

------
_dominic
What i'll like to know is if the EU will try to do another treaty or simply
force US companies to move the data.

